# Small tip!



## vietnamcube (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello! I'm Hoa0¼6ng V0Œ0n S0›1n, i'm from Viet Nam. 
Today i have a small tip for BLD corner. I don't know whether it's same as anyone's tip before.
My tip is based on BH corner and Turbo.
In BH method, We can easily see that there're 18 algs for circles which have form ( URB UBL x); 18 algs for circles which have form ( URB BLU x) and 18 algs for circles which have form ( URB LUB x) ( x is one of 18 stks). 
But instead of setting-up 2 stks like Turbo, we only have to set-up the 2nd stk in circle to UBL or BLU or LUB by easiest way. Setting-up may affect the 3rd so you have to follow it's movement( following isn't difficult because setting-up isn't so long). 
Then use BH algs, then undo set-up. 
I hope you will understand. My ENGlish is BAD


----------



## vietnamcube (Jun 10, 2015)

My name is Hoàng Văn Sơn. Font Error!


----------

